# Hysteroscopy and IUD insertion



## cfordCPC (Jun 8, 2016)

Hello All,

If an IUD insertion is done at the time of a hysteroscopy, would the IUD insertion be consider a bundled service? If not, is there a modifier that can be added for the IUD instertion? I have a claim that denied the IUD insertion (CPT 58300) stating "cannot have multiple primary surgical procedures on same DOS", the hysteroscopy (CPT 58558) was paid paid on. 

Thanks so much.


----------



## kathyvl74 (Jun 10, 2016)

I'm assuming you have different diagnosis codes on the procedures. Add modifier 59 to the iud insertion code


----------



## cfordCPC (Jun 14, 2016)

Thank you so very much, I didn't think anyone would respond.


----------



## Practice Coder I (Jun 15, 2016)

cfordCPC said:


> Hello All,
> 
> If an IUD insertion is done at the time of a hysteroscopy, would the IUD insertion be consider a bundled service? If not, is there a modifier that can be added for the IUD instertion? I have a claim that denied the IUD insertion (CPT 58300) stating "cannot have multiple primary surgical procedures on same DOS", the hysteroscopy (CPT 58558) was paid paid on.
> 
> Thanks so much.



58558 and 58300 are billable with no modifier needed.
However, 58558 is billed when Hysteroscopy is done with D&C...otherwise, Hysteroscopy alone should be coded as 58555 only, and it would still be billable with the 58300 with no modifier needed.

Hope this helps.

Rena


----------



## cfordCPC (Jun 20, 2016)

Thanks so much Rena.


----------



## kathyvl74 (Jun 24, 2016)

Since the service was denied, the insurance may want the modifier 59 added. But yes it should not be needed


----------

